# A faster lighter starship



## PDK73 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys, here is my first build post on this forum. Hope you like it. I built an aluminum starship a while ago (kind of a metal King Cat really), and have decided that it is a little over built for any band set I could ever pull so I've been making a lighter version. Its made out of birch ply and aluminum and is now waiting for some camo paint. I haven't checked it on the scale yet but it feels maybe a third of the weight of the first one and has a longer fork extention. Here are some pre paint pics.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very Nice PDK! The clamp style band attachment is a very good method. I'm a big Starship guy. I love em! Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great work !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

These are great! Good work!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool!
I need a Starship bad


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet! I like the green one as well, kinda looks like some government issue, WWII type thing. I bet they shoot great.
Also, Welcome to SSF!


----------



## Thule (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

They both look great. You have done nice work. In principle I am a fan of the starship designs ... own a couple, but seldom shoot them. I just really like the idea of them.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I need to make me one!


----------



## PDK73 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, here it is with a paint job


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well Done!!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

oooooh!


----------

